# Priscilla Hernandez from Spain. My first post though I've been registered quite a long time



## Priscilla Hernandez (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've been registered for over a year but somehow I never dared to introduce myself before, so here we go. First of all my warmest regards encouragement back and greetings to all the creators in the forum.
My name is Priscilla Hernandez. I'm a singer and composer from Spain. I was born in La Palma, a tiny island in the Atlantic Ocean and then relocated in the Spanish mainland. I play mostly keys/synth though also I mess with some folk instruments like celtic harp, hammered dulcimer, kantele, flutes among others. I love fantasy, and I also paint fantasy illustrations, so I guess my style of music is very much inspired by it. I grew up collecting soundtracks and movie scores and I'd say that is the major influence in my work. I've worked and collaborated in the soundtrack of several short movies and I've released two albums with my own compositions: Ancient Shadows and The Underliving. I would love to work for movie soundtracks or videogames one day, though until now I've been more focused in my own releases and hopefully releasing the third LP soon. I have a passion for music that sometimes is not sensible (wether I'm aware that my music might be someone´s tastes or not others), even if it sounds a little bit selfish I do confess I create for the love and need of creating and the sake of my own spirit, XD but I guess that is something many of you truly understand. 

Hope to share my experiences and keep on learning from yours. Also your honest feedback too. Warmest regards from Spain and see/read you around! 

Here is a videoclip with my music (In the Mist from my second album) and some of my illustrations (co-produced with my partner Hector Corcin)


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome Priscilla, have a good time here. Great voice!


----------



## tokatila (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, you probably have heard it a million times already, but your voice goes very well together with the song style. Very soothing, especially those Us.


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Jul 31, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Yes, you probably have heard it a million times already, but your voice goes very well together with the song style. Very soothing, especially those Us.



Thanks both of you for the welcome and the compliment on my voice. I first started sharing my music in the early 00s and as I was of very shy nature, initially I didn't consider to sing my own songs and compositions. As I found noone else then I started to make my demos and some people encouraged me to go on. Been learning and hope to keep on doing it since cos I found out I love to sing, even if without formal training. Thanks for listening too.


----------

